# L. Steinberger Jersey City, NJ "cathedral" 5-panel soda!



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

This is a nice a one! Very psyched to add it to the shelf. The embossing is very fragile looking, almost as if the mold had been altered to changed the address at some point. Thanks for looking.--Joe

 L. STEINBERGER
 496 to 502 PAVONIA AVE.
    JERSEY CITY
        N.J.


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

turn.


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

turn. to everything...


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

...turn. The whole bottle has this unique texture to it, almost crude in a way.


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 31, 2011)

Considered this a Warnering!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Picklejar,

 That's a beaut. Have you met Charlie2.0? He's got one with a Putnam Cork Retainer, Right Cheer.

 Do'ya suppose it was the love child of a Rumford and a...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steinberger had an ad in the 1904 American Bottler:

 "*For Sale Cheap*--15 gross green
 glass, 8 oz. capacity, wire corked bottles;
 50 gross flint (white) glass, 12 oz. capacity,
 wire corked bottles; also about 75 to 100 
 gross patent stoppered Weiss Beer bottles.
 Address L. Steingerger, 502 Pavonia
 Ave., Jersey City,N J." From.

 Seltzer anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 He seemed to be an early adaptor of technology. His telephone number in 1888 was: "Steinberger L Jersey City 222" From.

 Are you digging these guys, or letting your fingers do the walking?


----------



## Picklejar (Jan 1, 2012)

These Ny and Jersey bottles come from a connection which took a long time to foster, but was well worth it. My friend has really started to come through for me as you can see. He gets them right from a digger, and brings them to market for me. They are always pit fresh, which is nice. When purchasing bottles, or anything for that matter, I prefer good ol' hand to hand sales to online shopping. Thanks for looking, I had to devise a funny "bump" to give the post a second chance. ---Joe


----------

